# ApHC baby out of AQHA stud



## daystar88

So I found a mare for sale who is registered with ApHC, her registration name is Qar Top Chic, and she's been bred to an AQHA buckskin stud, still waiting on his name. My question is, would the foal be eligible for AQHA registration or just ApHC?


----------



## Left Hand Percherons

Just ApHC.


----------



## waresbear

Both parents have to registered with AQHA to qualify for dual registry, so if the mare has just APHC, then that's all the foal is eligible for.


----------



## JCnGrace

daystar88 said:


> So I found a mare for sale who is registered with ApHC, her registration name is Qar Top Chic, and she's been bred to an AQHA buckskin stud, still waiting on his name. My question is, would the foal be eligible for AQHA registration or just ApHC?


Like the others said, just ApHC. I have a question though. Is the stallion already registered and your just waiting for a reply from the mare owner as to what the stallions name is or is the stallion just now going through the registration process and they haven't gotten his papers back yet? I ask because if he's not already registered and the people who own him find out what it's going to cost at this late date plus all the late fees they'll get for breeding reports, etc.. Well, I wouldn't count on being able to register the foal at all. Not unless all paperwork is current and ready to be handed over with the sale.


----------



## daystar88

JCnGrace said:


> Like the others said, just ApHC. I have a question though. Is the stallion already registered and your just waiting for a reply from the mare owner as to what the stallions name is or is the stallion just now going through the registration process and they haven't gotten his papers back yet? I ask because if he's not already registered and the people who own him find out what it's going to cost at this late date plus all the late fees they'll get for breeding reports, etc.. Well, I wouldn't count on being able to register the foal at all. Not unless all paperwork is current and ready to be handed over with the sale.


He is registered and I asked the owner his registration name.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Found the mare on allbreed

Qar Top Chic Appaloosa

Is that her in the picture linked to the pedigree? I ask because the foal at her side is well beyond the age of "unfolding" as a newborn can and has badly bowed front legs. The question would be if that serious conformation fault came from her or from the stallion she was bred to? Is she bred back to the same stallion and what is his conformation? Another question to ask is if the stallion has had the 5 panel test and what the results were.


----------



## greentree

WHOA!!Not to mention the MARE'S SEVERE ringbone, and clubbed foot!!


----------



## daystar88

SunnyDraco said:


> Found the mare on allbreed
> 
> Qar Top Chic Appaloosa
> 
> Is that her in the picture linked to the pedigree? I ask because the foal at her side is well beyond the age of "unfolding" as a newborn can and has badly bowed front legs. The question would be if that serious conformation fault came from her or from the stallion she was bred to? Is she bred back to the same stallion and what is his conformation? Another question to ask is if the stallion has had the 5 panel test and what the results were.


That is her. I did notice the foal but I'm not sure who the sire is. 
I will answer all your questions as soon as I get the answers myself, I'm still waiting on a reply to the last email sent.


----------



## daystar88

greentree said:


> WHOA!!Not to mention the MARE'S SEVERE ringbone, and clubbed foot!!


I'm wanting to give her a home instead of being passed around. But I was aware of it. 
She'd just be a pasture mare because of her condition. As far as her baby whith whom she'd pregnant with, if the foal has the same problem then I'll do the same as the mother. But if the foal is healthy 100% then I'd use him/her as a riding horse. 

I just really don't want this mare to end up in a bad situation because of this.


----------



## Smilie

Where are the pictures?
ApHc has allowable outcrosses, ( AQHA, Arabian and TB ) to produce a foal eligible for ApHC papers
The AQHA only has an outcross to TB, with that resulting in an 'appendix AQHA

Looks like the mare is strongly foundation bred. Far as defects, in a breeding animal, one has to decide as to whether they are caused by genetics, or due to external causes, like feeding program, or even womb position, as in wind swept foals, for instance
The ringbone in the mare, can be due to either conformation defect, or past history of use, thus trauma


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

@Smilie, if you click on the "Photo Gallery" button next to where you can enter a horse's name to search, it'll take you to the photo gallery for that horse. The mare is the first horse pictured.

Qar Top Chic Appaloosa


----------



## Smilie

Okay, saw the picture
I do not see severe ringbone, based on those pictures While the pastern joint might look a little \full' ringbone itself is either high or low

Ringbone is an osteoarthritic condition that most commonly affects the pastern joint (high ringbone), but also can affect the coffin joint (low ringbone).

"The term gets its name from the ring or enlargement that can, in the more severe cases, form a true ring or enlargement surrounding the pastern joint just above the coronet band," .

This picture shows the location of high and low ring bone, with high ringbone being just above the coronary band, and low ringbone, within the hoof capsule

https://www.google.ca/search?q=hors...3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fhorse-care.hoof-it.com%2

Many foals with that buck knee, straighten out perfectly well, as those ligaments strengthen, and that foal is certainly not beyond the age of 'straightening out
I have certainly seen it over the years, in offspring from mares and studs with good conformation, and by the time that foal is a yearling, that soft tissue has resolved


----------



## daystar88

I talked to the owner and she hasn't had her long, but the ringbone was caused by external cause not genetic. And for the foal who is deformed, there was an infection in the placenta which caused a deformity. 

The woman doesn't recall the sire's name but he is also foundation bred and has Blondie's Dude in his pedigree. She herself bought her bred with the foal in the photograph and can no longer take care of her due to a broken leg. She was really sweet and answered all my questions about the mare.

Here are all the photos of the mare I have.


----------



## Smilie

Okay, you can see the ringbone on the rt front there
Far as an infection, causing the foals problem-big red flag on that foal, as joint ill cause permanent damage, but the last pictures sure don't look like foal that had joint ill, due to a uterine infection, but rather to position in uterus, which is tendon ligament in nature, and resolves in most cases, as it seems to be doing
The mares feet do need trimming, which does not help her condition
Is the foal sound?


----------



## daystar88

Smilie said:


> Okay, you can see the ringbone on the rt front there
> Far as an infection, causing the foals problem-big red flag on that foal, as joint ill cause permanent damage, but the last pictures sure don't look like foal that had joint ill, due to a uterine infection, but rather to position in uterus, which is tendon ligament in nature, and resolves in most cases, as it seems to be doing
> The mares feet do need trimming, which does not help her condition
> Is the foal sound?


That she does, I plan on getting everything done, vet check, farrier, everything. 

She didn't tell me if the foal was sound, but she said a vet came to look at it. She didn't explain much how the foal is doing now, but I would hope it's okay. The whole thing about the infection in the placenta is what her vet told her and it caused the front legs to be that way. I don't know anything about her vet so for now I'm just going to have to take his word.


----------



## Dehda01

She is going to be an expensive pasture ornament. I don't feel she is breeding quality with many of her conformation "talents" and her leg conformation and ringbone really are going to rule her out as a riding horse quickly if she isn't already. Why bring this heartache and expense on yourself now.

There are other horses to rescue.


----------



## daystar88

Dehda01 said:


> She is going to be an expensive pasture ornament. I don't feel she is breeding quality with many of her conformation "talents" and her leg conformation and ringbone really are going to rule her out as a riding horse quickly if she isn't already. Why bring this heartache and expense on yourself now.
> 
> There are other horses to rescue.


If she's available in June then I will be buying her and giving her a forever home. I fell in love with her by the way her current owner described her personality and her lineage which is great for her breeding. Her ringbone doesn't waver me in this decision because why not help her now instead of her going to auction or jumping from home to home because of her ringbone. Besides, I don't plan on breeding her unless she proves me wrong. But from her owner, she hasn't been seeming to limping at all since she's been having babies and has only started to once the last foal was weaned.

Yes, I can rescue another horse, but why not start now with her?


----------



## Dehda01

Don't pay for her. I have run rescues. I started in my teens and started by rescuing the wrong horses. The ones that were hopeless. I thought I was doing the right thing. I threw a lot of money down horses that needed to be euthanized immediately, not saved. Or saved by people with A LOT MORE MONEY THAN A TEENAGEGIRL with stars in her eyes. I was not able to do right by those horses with my resources. It was the wrong thing to do and I wish someone stopped me. If I had a time machine I would stop myself. I didn't have the money to get the vet out and do the correct treatments, I bred some horses that shouldnt have been bred. The first baby I foaled was great.... But a bit of a fluke... Then I put some ok babies on the ground... But that was all they were... Ok. It took me learning about bloodlines and conformation and a good influx of $$ for me to start making truly great horses. Don't rush. 

When a rescue has a good financial base they can start to take on hopeless cases, but really not before. 

Unfortunately the wrong horses cost just as much money to feed as the right ones. You are young and not made of money yet. She has a major defect of that front leg. It WILL cause her serious issues. She will be an expensive sore horse for a long time. She doesn't have good conformation... No matter what her pedigree. And you HAVE to look at phenotype AND genotype when breeding. Placentitis is not a good thing for a possible brood are to have had. It is expensive to treat and VERY easy to loose mare and foal when it occurs. Again breeding is an expensive game to play.


----------



## Rain Shadow

Why do you care about the pedigree of a pasture puff? That makes zero sense.


----------



## daystar88

Rain Shadow said:


> Why do you care about the pedigree of a pasture puff? That makes zero sense.


And why does it matter if I like a horse's pedigree even if it's just a pasture horse? 
I was honestly thinking I may get some support but now I'm regretting even bringing this whole topic up. I was just asking about 2 different pedigrees and that's it. I was not looking for any side comments about the horse or so forth.


----------



## JCnGrace

daystar88 said:


> And why does it matter if I like a horse's pedigree even if it's just a pasture horse?
> I was honestly thinking I may get some support but now I'm regretting even bringing this whole topic up. I was just asking about 2 different pedigrees and that's it. I was not looking for any side comments about the horse or so forth.


Having rescued a few myself I understand you want to give this mare a chance at a good life but you should really take @Dehda01 's advice to heart. I've been through the ringbone deal and it will end up being costly trying to manage the mare's pain for however long you can but it will end in her needing to be euthanized. The point is you can find horses that are in desperate need of some TLC but are otherwise in good shape once they get that much needed care. 

You have a huge heart and that's a good thing that I applaud you for but you need to let your mind have a little say in the matter too.


----------



## Yogiwick

daystar88 said:


> If she's available in June then I will be buying her and giving her a forever home. I fell in love with her by the way her current owner described her personality and her lineage which is great for her breeding. Her ringbone doesn't waver me in this decision because why not help her now instead of her going to auction or jumping from home to home because of her ringbone. Besides, I don't plan on breeding her unless she proves me wrong. But from her owner, she hasn't been seeming to limping at all since she's been having babies and has only started to once the last foal was weaned.
> 
> Yes, I can rescue another horse, but why not start now with her?




Your choice but "you fell in love by how her owner described her"....have you even met the horse? As far as her lineage.... I thought you were throwing her to pasture- are you planning on rebreeding her?? That's what it sounds like and if not it is completely irrelevant in a pasture pet. Keep in mind that while the owner may be completely legit she also may not be.

You can rescue 2 sound sane and young horses for less than you will this one. Again up to you, she looks sweet, and I don't see anything WRONG with getting her, but she also looks well cared for and not like one that will be thrown out with the trash. She doesn't sound like she needs rescuing and I'm just not following the why. Shrug.

If you're looking to breed it's a bad idea and if you're looking to start rescuing it's a bad idea. Unfortunately it sounds like she is no longer pasture sound, if she's already limping. She may need PTS sooner than later and at the very least will need expensive vet treatments.

Btw, the two real rescues I've dealt with hands on (emaciated when they came) were both very nice horses...as they recovered both had MAJOR issues.

Up to you and she does look sweet, but I've met so many horses that I wish I could "save" that unless the horse truly needs saving "sweet" on a horse I barely know won't cut it.


----------



## QtrBel

As the others have said just ApHC for registration BUT the stallion must be listed with the ApHC (which can get costly $75 -$100 added to everything else and that is without late fees) as well as having his stallion breeding report on file with ApHC showing that mare. It sounds off to buy a mare with foal at her side bred with known problems and have them in what looks like adequate pasture but a broken leg and she is ready to sell after not having the horses for long. I'd bet she is having to put more money in than she expected and was told she'd be putting in much more. She may have also purchased with the idea to keep breeding and the vet nixed that idea hence the ad. I agree with the other posters that have said think this through carefully.


----------



## daystar88

QtrBel said:


> As the others have said just ApHC for registration BUT the stallion must be listed with the ApHC (which can get costly $75 -$100 added to everything else and that is without late fees) as well as having his stallion breeding report on file with ApHC showing that mare. It sounds off to buy a mare with foal at her side bred with known problems and have them in what looks like adequate pasture but a broken leg and she is ready to sell after not having the horses for long. I'd bet she is having to put more money in than she expected and was told she'd be putting in much more. She may have also purchased with the idea to keep breeding and the vet nixed that idea hence the ad. I agree with the other posters that have said think this through carefully.


The foal by her side is not for sale. Those are older photos from her previous ad when the current owner bought her. And from what she said, she wants to keep this horse but she broke her arm and has too many horses. 
I don't know how true that story is, but until further notice I'm going to have to give her the benefit of the doubt. We bought a horse from a man who said he messed up his leg over the phone and when we met him in person, he really did. He was limping around everywhere and clearly in pain which was why he was selling his horses. 

I have been thinking about getting her, and I still would like to, but the chances right now have just fallen since we just took on a pony who's in need of a lot of work as well as lose some weight. He's very obese right now so any tips on losing all the excess weight would be great. I've never had a huge problem with VERY overweight horses, just slightly. Also, I'll be purchasing a paint gelding in June and would like to save up for him instead of an older mare. Plus it'd be good for Cowboy to have another boy around since the only male he's ever been around was his dad.

Having said all that, I won't be getting this mare. She's cute, but not something I can take on right now as you all have said. I'm sorry if I sounded rude at all, but I really needed you guys to tell me no and I am deeply greatful! 

In a few years my best friend and I are going to open a rescue and take on horses who are young with loads of potential. Then branch out from there. Thank you again!


----------

